# Alexa auf Fire TV Stick legt WLAN komplett lahm



## PCIT (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, 
ich habe heute meinen Fire TV Stick 2nd Gen bekommen und der funktioniert auch soweit. (hatte davor den 1er)
Aber sobald ich die Sprachsuche starte, sprich den Button auf der Fernbedinung drücke, gehts los: Ich stelle meine Frage, doch die wird nicht abgeschickt. Der blaue Balken blinkt einfach weiter. Nach etwa 5 Sekunden ist dann das WLAN komplett down. Der Fire TV Stick hat keine Verbindung mehr und alle Geräte, Smartphones, Notebooks, etc. werden aus dem Netz geworfen. Die Geräte versuchen dann einige Zeit lang wieder sich automatisch zu verbunden, jedoch funktioniert das erstmal nicht. Bei meinem Smartphone steht z.B. "Authenifizierungsfehler aufgetreten". 
Erst nach einigen Minuten beruhigt sich die Sache wieder.  Es ertönen vom Fire TV plötzlich die Alexa-Töne und auf einmal ist das WLAN wieder da, alle Geräte verbinden sich wieder. 
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich sagen, dass der Fire TV Stick das WLAN im ddos-Stil komplett lahm legt. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung warum. Stick wurde natürlich schon resettet.  Es ist auch nur WLAN betroffen, mein PC ist mit dem Router per Kabel verbunden und da merke ich gar nichts. Unser Router ist schon ein älteres Modell: D-Link DIR-655 Wireless N Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Irgendjemand eine Ahnung von diesem Phänomen?


----------



## Florian97450 (10. November 2017)

Also ich habe ein vergleichbares Problem. 
Bei mir ist es ein Fire TV Stick ohne Alexa. Sobald ich einen Film, Serie oder Musik starte, verlieren alle Geräte im WLAN die Verbindung. 
Es dauert dann ewig bis sich alles wieder verbindet.
Wenn ich aber vorher über mein Tablet Amazon Video öffne funktioniert alles Problem los.
Router ist auch schon ein älteres Modell.


----------



## ConnorMcManus (22. Dezember 2017)

Moin!
Habt Ihr dieses Problem gelöst bekommen? Habe dasselbe Problem mit dem dem TV Stick 2 und dem D-Link DIR-652, den ich aber nur als Accesspoint verwende. Habe dem Stick im Router von Vodafone auch eine feste IP zugewiesen und verschiedene Kanäle ausprobiert. Aber sobald ich Alexa aktiviere ist das WLAN tot, das Kabellan funktioniert aber noch. Accesspoint steht nur ca. 1m vom Stick entfernt.
Falls jemand ne Lösung hat wäre ich sehr interessiert.


----------



## ConnorMcManus (22. Dezember 2017)

Eben gerade habe ich mit dem Support telefoniert. Die hielten mich erstmal für bescheuert, haben mir dann aber geglaubt. Eine Recherche von denen ergab dann aber, dass das Problem ab und an auftritt. Angeblich beeinflusst das von der Fernbedienung übermittelte Sprachsignal den Router, sodass dieser sich abschaltet und neu startet. Deshalb fliegen erstmal alle WLAN-Geräte aus dem Netzwerk. Jetzt bekomme ich einen neuen Stick zugeschickt (den alten kann ich behalten). Mit diesem soll das Problem angeblich nicht mehr auftreten.
Nur so für alle, die unter dem demselben Problem leiden.


----------



## ConnorMcManus (7. Januar 2018)

Weiteres Update: Nach weiteren Telefonaten habe ich jetzt den dritten Stick erhalten und das Problem tritt nach wie vor auf. Auch eine MAC-Filterung im Router (Hinweis: die einzelnen byte-Blöcke der MAC müssen bei D-Link mit einem Doppelpunkt *:* getrennt werden) brachte keine Verbesserung.


----------

